# PLDS DVD+RW DH-16A6S ATA Device



## faoltaem

Recently when discs are inserted into the cd/dvd drive they don't play and don't show up in my computer. The drive that plays the discs (Removable Disk (F) has three drivers, two of which are working correctly and a third driver "PLDS DVD+RW DH-16A6S ATA Device" that has the status "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)". I found some information on the internet that says to uninstall the driver then reinstall it but i can't find any where to download the driver from and putting a disc in doesn't work for that driver http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123. Does anyone know what I sould do to resolve this and get the cd/dvd drive to work again.

Also there are 4 people that use this computer (some of which are fairly computer illiterate) so I don't know if anyone has installed/uninstalled something that has caused this to happen and unfortunately neither do they.


----------



## asegal0000

I have the same problem (same error code). I tried uninstalling, and reinstalling and got
the same problem (device has a yellow question mark on device manager).
Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## makinu1der2

asegal0000 said:


> I have the same problem (same error code). I tried uninstalling, and reinstalling and got
> the same problem (device has a yellow question mark on device manager).
> Does anyone have a solution?


Hello,

Try removing the filters.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


----------



## asegal0000

Removing the filters worked!

Thanks for pointing me to that thread


----------



## makinu1der2

Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Riskyone101

You can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page, ty.


----------



## Riskyone101

Right above your thread is "Thread Tools" open it and you will see mark thread solved.


----------

